# Looking for a simple non-throttling carburetor



## xander janssen (Oct 5, 2022)

As my "Ridders vapour carburetor" seems to be an issue in running my new (and first) engine, I'm looking for a carburetor plan.

Does not have to be a throttling version. A single, well running RPM is all I'm looking for. No vroom-vroom for this engine.

Engine is a 1 inch bore x 1 inch stroke with an atmospheric ball valve and a cam controlled poppet valve.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 5, 2022)

Under “Downloads”, look for
cfellows “updated simple carburetor design” 
It might work for your purpose. About the third or fourth page of downloads.
Doug


----------

